# Browning Hi Power, Need Help!



## jpitt54 (Oct 26, 2011)

i have an old browning hi power that was used by the argentine police, it has all the proof marks to prove it, the gun is 100% original..condition is probably about 95%+

On the right side of the frame it says "fabrique nationale d'armes de guerre herstal belgique"..on the left side of the frame it says "policia prov. bs. aires-61"

was wondering if anyone knew the value of this gun

thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

basic used browning prices..... nothing special about the argentines..... FN versions are worth more than the licensed FM versions, but not by much. all are nice shooters.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know about the Argentine police versions specifically, but ballpark estimate for a used HP is $300-$400 I think. I haven't looked them up in a while.


----------

